# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  دعاء أهل الثغور

## عفاف الهدى

دعاء أهل  الثغور *أَللَّهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّد وَآلِهِ، وَحَصِّنْ ثُغُورَ  الْمُسْلِمِينَ بِعِزَّتِكَ، وَأَيِّدْ حُمَاتَهَا بِقُوَّتِكَ،  وَأَسْبغَ*
*عَطَايَاهُمْ مِنْ جِدَتِكَ. أللَّهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّد وَآلِهِ،  وَكَثِّرْ عِدَّتَهُمْ، وَاشْحَذْ أَسْلِحَتَهُمْ، وَاحْرُسْ* 
*حَوْزَتَهُمْ، وَامْنَعْ حَوْمَتَهُمْ، وَأَلِّفْ جَمْعَهُمْ، وَدَبِّرْ  أَمْرَهُمْ، وَوَاتِرْ بَيْنَ مِيَرِهِمْ، وَتَوَحَّدْ  بِكِفَايَةِ* 
*مَؤَنِهِمْ، وَاعْضُدْهُمْ بِالنَّصْرِ، وَأَعْنِهُمْ بِالصَّبْرِ،  وَالْطُفْ لَهُمْ فِي الْمَكْرِ. أَللَّهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلَى  مُحَمَّد* 
*وَآلِهِ،  وَعَرِّفْهُمْ مَا يَجْهَلُونَ، وَعَلِّمْهُمْ مَا لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ، وَبَصِّرْهُمْ  مَا لاَ يُبْصِرُونَ. أللَّهُمَّ صَلِّ* 
*عَلَى  مُحَمَّد وَآلِهِ، وَأَنْسِهِمْ عِنْدَ لِقَآئِهِمُ الْعَدُوَّ ذِكْرَ دُنْيَاهُمُ  الْخَدَّاعَةِ الْغَرُورِ، وَامْحُ عَنْ قُلُوبِهِمْ* 
*خَطَرَاتِ  الْمَالِ الْفَتُونِ، وَاجْعَلِ الْجَنَّةَ نَصْبَ أَعْيُنِهِمْ وَلَوِّحْ مِنْهَا  لأِبْصَارِهِمْ مَا أَعْدَدْتَ فِيهَا* 
*مِنْ  مَسَاكِنِ الْخُلْدِ وَمَنَازِلِ الْكَرَامَةِ وَالْحُورِ الْحِسَانِ وَالأَنْهَارِ  الْمُطَّرِدَةِ بِأَنْوَاعِ الأَشْرِبَـةِ ،* 
*وَالأَشْجَارِ الْمُتَدَلِّيَةِ بِصُنُوفِ الثَّمَرِ، حَتَّى لاَ  يَهُمَّ أَحَدٌ مِنْهُمْ بِالأدْبَارِ، وَلا يُحَدِّثَ نَفْسَهُ  عَنْ* 
*قِرْنِهِ  بِفِرَار. أللَّهُمَّ افْلُلْ بِذَلِـكَ عَدُوَّهُمْ، وَاقْلِمْ عَنْهُمْ  أَظْفَارَهُمْ، وَفَرِّقْ بَيْنَهُمْ وَبَيْنَ أَسْلِحَتِهِمْ  ،* 
*وَاخْلَعْ  وَثَائِقَ أَفْئِدَتِهِمْ، وَبَاعِدْ بَيْنَهُمْ وَبَيْنَ أَزْوِدَتِهِمْ،  وَحَيِّرْهُمْ فِي سُبُلِهِمْ، وَضَلِّلْهُمْ عَنْ* 
*وَجْهِهِمْ، وَاقْـطَعْ عَنْهُمُ الْمَدَدَ وَانْقُصْ مِنْهُمُ  الْعَدَدَ، وَامْلاْ أَفْئِدَتَهُمُ الرُّعْبَ، وَاقْبِضْ  أَيْـدِيَهُمْ* 
*عَنِ  البَسْطِ، وَاخْـزِمْ أَلْسِنَتَهُمْ عَنِ النُّطْقِ، وَشَرِّدْ بهِمْ مَنْ  خَلْفَهُمْ، وَنَكِّلْ بِهِمْ مَنْ وَرَاءَهُمْ،* 
*وَاقْـطَعْ  بِخِزْيِهِمْ أَطْمَـاعَ مَنْ بَعْدَهُمْ. أللَّهُمَّ عَقِّمْ أَرْحَامَ  نِسَائِهِمْ، وَيَبِّسْ أَصْلاَبَ رِجَالِهِمْ،* 
*وَاقْطَعْ  نَسْلَ دَوَابِّهِمْ وَأَنْعَامِهِمْ، لاَ تَأذَنْ لِسَمَائِهِمْ فِي قَطْر وَلاَ  لارْضِهِمْ فِي نَبَات. أللَّهُمَّ وَقَوِّ* 
*بِذَلِكَ  مِحَالَّ أَهْلِ الإسْلاَمِ ، وَحَصِّنْ بِهِ دِيَارَهُمْ ، وَثَمِّرْ بِـهِ  أَمْوَالَهُمْ ، وَفَرِّغْهُمْ عَنْ* 
*مُحَارَبَتِهِمْ لِعِبَادَتِكَ وَعَنْ مُنَابَذَتِهِمْ للْخَلْوَةِ  بِكَ، حَتَّى لا يُعْبَدَ فِي بِقَاعِ الارْضِ غَيْرُكَ وَلاَ *  
*تُعَفَّرَ  لاَِحَد مِنْهُمْ جَبْهَةٌ دُونَكَ. أللَّهُمَّ اغزُ بِكُلِّ نَـاحِيَـة مِنَ  الْمُسْلِمِينَ عَلَى مَنْ بِـإزَائِهِمْ*  
*مِنَ  الْمُشْرِكِينَ، وَأَمْدِدْهُمْ بِمَلائِكَة مِنْ عِنْدِكَ مُرْدِفِينَ حَتَّى  يَكْشِفُـوهُمْ إلَى مُنْقَطَعِ التُّـرابِ* 
*قَتْـلاً  فِي أَرْضِكَ وَأَسْراً أَوْ يُقِرُّوا بِأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ اللهُ الَّذِي لاَ إلهَ  إلاَّ أَنْتَ وَحْدَكَ لاَ شَرِيكَ لَكَ**.*
*أللَّهُمَّ  وَاعْمُمْ بِذَلِكَ أَعْدَاءَكَ فِي أَقْطَارِ الْبِلاَدِ مِنَ الْهِنْدِ  وَالرُّومِ وَالتُّـرْكِ وَالْخَزَرِ وَالْحَبَشِ* 
*وَالنُّـوبَةِ وَالـزِّنْج والسَّقَالِبَةِ وَالدَّيَالِمَةِ وَسَائِرِ  أُمَمِ الشِّرْكِ الَّذِي تَخْفَى أَسْمَاؤُهُمْ  وَصِفاتُهُمْ،* 
*وَقَدْ  أَحْصَيْتَهُمْ بِمَعْرِفَتِكَ، وَأَشْرَفْتَ عَلَيْهِمْ  بِقُدْرَتِكَ**.* *أللَّهُمَّ  اشْغَلِ الْمُشْرِكِينَ بِالمُشْرِكِينَ عَنْ*
*تَنَاوُلِ  أَطْرَافِ الْمُسْلِمِينَ، وَخُذْهُمْ بِـالنَّقْصِ عَنْ تَنَقُّصِهِمْ،  وَثَبِّطْهُمْ بِـالْفُـرْقَـةِ عَنِ* 
*الاحْتِشَادِ عَلَيْهِمْ. أللَّهُمَّ أَخْلِ قُلُوبَهُمْ مِنَ  الأَمَنَـةِ وَأَبْدَانَهُمْ مِنَ الْقُوَّةِ وَأَذْهِلْ قُلُوبَهُمْ  عَنِ* 
*الاحْتِيَالِ وَأَوْهِنْ أَرْكَانَهُمْ عَنْ مُنَازَلَةِ الرِّجَالِ  وَجَبِّنْهُمْ عَنْ مُقَارَعَةِ الأَبْطَالِ، وَابْعَثْ  عَلَيْهِمْ* 
*جُنْداً  مِنْ مَلاَئِكَتِكَ بِبَأس مِنْ بَأْسِكَ كَفِعْلِكَ يَوْمَ بَدْر تَقْطَعُ بِهِ  دَابِرَهُمْ وَتَحْصُدُ بِهِ شَوْكَتَهُمْ،* 
*وَتُفَرِّقُ بهِ عَدَدَهُمْ. اللَّهُمَّ وَامْزُجْ مِيَاهَهُمْ  بِالْوَبَاءِ وَأطْعِمَتَهُمْ بِالأَدْوَاءِ وَارْمِ بِلاَدَهُمْ  بِالْخُسُوفِ* 
*وَأَلِـحَّ  عَلَيْهَا بِـالْقُذُوفِ وَافْـرَعْهَا بِالْمُحُولِ. وَاجْعَلْ مِيَرَهُمْ فِي  أَحَصِّ أَرْضِكَ وَأَبْعَـدِهَا* 
*عَنْهُمْ،  وَامْنَـعْ حُصُونَهَا مِنْهُمْ، أَصِبْهُمْ بِالْجُوعِ الْمُقِيمِ وَالسُّقْمِ  الالِيمِ. أللَّهُمَّ وَأَيُّمَا غَاز*  
*غَزَاهُمْ  مِنْ أَهْلِ مِلَّتِكَ أَوْ مُجَاهِد جَاهَدَهُمْ مِنْ أَتْبَاعِ سُنَّتِكَ  لِيَكُونَ دِينُكَ الاعْلَى وَحِزْبُكَ* 
*الأقوَى  وَحَظُّكَ الأوْفَى فَلَقِّهِ الْيُسْرَ، وَهَيِّئْ لَهُ الأمْرَ، وَتَوَلَّهُ  بِالنُّجْحِ، وَتَخَيَّرْ لَهُ الأصْحَابَ،* 
*وَاسْتَقْوِ لَهُ الظَّهْرَ، وَأَسْبِغْ عَلَيْهِ فِي النَّفَقَةِ  وَمَتِّعْهُ بِالنَّشَاطِ، وَأَطْفِ عَنْهُ حَرَارَةَ  الشَّوْقِ،* 
*وَأَجِرْهُ  مِنْ غَمِّ الْوَحْشَةِ، وَأَنْسِهِ ذِكْرَ الاهْلِ وَالْوَلَدِ وَأَثُرْ لَهُ  حُسْنَ النِّيَّةِ وَتَوَلَّه بِالْعَافِيَةِ،* 
*وَأَصْحِبْهُ السَّلاَمَةَ، وَأَعْفِهِ مِنَ الْجُبْنِ، وَأَلْهِمْهُ  الْجُرْأَةَ وَارْزُقْهُ الشِّدَّةَ وَأَيِّدْهُ بِالنُّصْرَةِ،  وَعَلِّمْهُ* 
*السِّيَرَ  وَالسُّنَنَ، وَسَدِّدْهُ فِي الْحُكْمِ، وَاعْزِلْ عَنْهُ الرِّياءَ، وخَلِّصْهُ  مِنَ السُّمْعَةِ وَاجْعَلْ فِكْرَهُ* 
*وَذِكْرَهُ  وَظَعْنَهُ وَإقَامَتَهُ فِيْكَ وَلَكَ، فَإذا صَافَّ عَدُوَّكَ وَعَدُوَّهُ  فَقَلِّلْهُمْ فِي عَيْنِهِ وَصَغِّرْ شَأنَهُمْ* 
*فِي  قَلْبِهِ وَأَدِلْ لَهُ مِنْهُـمْ وَلاَ تُدِلْهُمْ مِنْهُ فَإنْ خَتَمْتَ لَهُ  بِالسَّعَادَةِ وَقَضَيْتَ لَهُ بِالشَّهَادَةِ فَبَعْدَ*  
*أَنْ  يَجْتَاحَ عَدُوَّكَ بِالْقَتْلِ وَبَعْدَ أنْ يَجْهَدَ بِهِمُ الأسْرُ وَبَعْدَ أن  تَأمَنَ أطرَافُ المُسْلِمِينَ وَبَعْدَ*  
*أَنْ  يُوَلِّيَ عَدُوُّكَ مُدْبِرِينَ. أللَّهُمَّ وَأَيُّمَا مُسْلِم خَلَفَ غَازِياً  أَوْ مُرَابِطاً فِي دَارِهِ أَوْ تَعَهَّدَ خَالِفِيْهِ* 
*فِيْ  غَيْبَتِهِ، أَوْ أَعَانَهُ بِطَائِفَة مِنْ مَالِهِ، أَوْ أَمَدَّهُ بِعِتَاد،  أَوْ شَحَذَهُ عَلَى جِهَاد، أَوْ أَتْبَعَهُ فِي* 
*وَجْهِهِ  دَعْوَةً، أَوْ رَعَى لَهُ مِنْ وَرَآئِهِ حُرْمَةً. فَأَجْرِ لَهُ مِثْلَ أَجْرِهِ  وَزْناً بِوَزْن وَمِثْلاً بِمِثْل* 
*وَعَوِّضْهُ مِنْ فِعْلِهِ عِوَضاً حَاضِراً يَتَعَجَّلُ بِهِ نَفْعَ  مَا قَدَّمَ، وَسُرُورَ مَا أَتَى به، إلَى أَنْ*  
*يَنْتَهِيَ  بِهِ الْوَقْتُ إلَى مَا أَجْرَيْتَ لَـهُ مِنْ فَضْلِكَ، وَأَعْدَدْتَ لَهُ مِنْ  كَرَامَتِكَ. أللَّهُمَّ وَأَيُّمَا*  
*مُسْلِم  أَهَمَّهُ أَمْرُ الإِسْلاَمِ وَأَحْزَنَهُ تَحَزُّبُ أَهْلِ ألشِّرْكِ عَلَيْهِمْ  فَنَوَى غَزْواً أَوْ هَمَّ بِجهَـاد*  
*فَقَعَدَ  بِـهِ ضَعْفٌ أَوْ أَبطَأَتْ بِهِ فَاقَةٌ، أَوْ أَخَّرَهُ عَنْهُ حَادِثٌ، أَوْ  عَرَضَ لَهُ دُونَ إرَادَتِهِ*  
*مَانِعٌ،  فَاكْتُبِ اسْمَـهُ فِي الْعَابِدِينَ وَأوْجبْ لَهُ ثَوَابَ الْمُجَاهِدِينَ  وَاجْعَلْهُ فِي نِظَامِ الشُّهَدَاءِ* 
*وَالصَّالِحِينَ . أللَّهُمَّ صَـلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّد عَبْدِكَ  وَرَسُولِكَ وَآلِ مُحَمَّد صَلاَةً عَالِيَةً عَلَى* 
*الصَّلَوَاتِ مُشْرِفَةً فَوْقَ التَّحِيَّاتِ، صَلاَةً لاَ يَنْتَهِي  أَمَدُهَا وَلا يَنْقَطِعُ عَدَدُهَا كَأَتَمِّ مَـا مَضَى* 
*مِنْ  صَلَوَاتِكَ عَلَى أَحَد مِنْ أَوْلِيـائِكَ، إنَّـكَ الْمَنَّانُ الْحَمِيدُ  الْمُبْدِئُ الْمُعِيدُ الفَعَّالُ لِمَا تُرِيْدُ**.*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

دعاء أهل  الثغور *أَللَّهُمَّ  صَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّد وَآلِهِ، وَحَصِّنْ ثُغُورَ  الْمُسْلِمِينَ  بِعِزَّتِكَ، وَأَيِّدْ حُمَاتَهَا بِقُوَّتِكَ،  وَأَسْبغَ*
*عَطَايَاهُمْ مِنْ جِدَتِكَ. أللَّهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّد وَآلِهِ،  وَكَثِّرْ عِدَّتَهُمْ، وَاشْحَذْ أَسْلِحَتَهُمْ، وَاحْرُسْ* 
*حَوْزَتَهُمْ، وَامْنَعْ حَوْمَتَهُمْ، وَأَلِّفْ جَمْعَهُمْ، وَدَبِّرْ   أَمْرَهُمْ، وَوَاتِرْ بَيْنَ مِيَرِهِمْ، وَتَوَحَّدْ  بِكِفَايَةِ* 
*مَؤَنِهِمْ، وَاعْضُدْهُمْ بِالنَّصْرِ، وَأَعْنِهُمْ بِالصَّبْرِ،   وَالْطُفْ لَهُمْ فِي الْمَكْرِ. أَللَّهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلَى  مُحَمَّد* 
*وَآلِهِ،  وَعَرِّفْهُمْ مَا يَجْهَلُونَ، وَعَلِّمْهُمْ مَا لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ، وَبَصِّرْهُمْ  مَا لاَ يُبْصِرُونَ. أللَّهُمَّ صَلِّ* 
*عَلَى  مُحَمَّد وَآلِهِ، وَأَنْسِهِمْ عِنْدَ لِقَآئِهِمُ الْعَدُوَّ  ذِكْرَ دُنْيَاهُمُ  الْخَدَّاعَةِ الْغَرُورِ، وَامْحُ عَنْ قُلُوبِهِمْ* 
*خَطَرَاتِ  الْمَالِ الْفَتُونِ، وَاجْعَلِ الْجَنَّةَ نَصْبَ أَعْيُنِهِمْ وَلَوِّحْ مِنْهَا  لأِبْصَارِهِمْ مَا أَعْدَدْتَ فِيهَا* 
*مِنْ  مَسَاكِنِ الْخُلْدِ وَمَنَازِلِ الْكَرَامَةِ وَالْحُورِ  الْحِسَانِ وَالأَنْهَارِ  الْمُطَّرِدَةِ بِأَنْوَاعِ الأَشْرِبَـةِ ،* 
*وَالأَشْجَارِ الْمُتَدَلِّيَةِ بِصُنُوفِ الثَّمَرِ، حَتَّى لاَ   يَهُمَّ أَحَدٌ مِنْهُمْ بِالأدْبَارِ، وَلا يُحَدِّثَ نَفْسَهُ  عَنْ* 
*قِرْنِهِ  بِفِرَار. أللَّهُمَّ افْلُلْ بِذَلِـكَ عَدُوَّهُمْ،  وَاقْلِمْ عَنْهُمْ  أَظْفَارَهُمْ، وَفَرِّقْ بَيْنَهُمْ وَبَيْنَ  أَسْلِحَتِهِمْ  ،* 
*وَاخْلَعْ  وَثَائِقَ أَفْئِدَتِهِمْ، وَبَاعِدْ بَيْنَهُمْ وَبَيْنَ  أَزْوِدَتِهِمْ،  وَحَيِّرْهُمْ فِي سُبُلِهِمْ، وَضَلِّلْهُمْ عَنْ* 
*وَجْهِهِمْ، وَاقْـطَعْ عَنْهُمُ الْمَدَدَ وَانْقُصْ مِنْهُمُ   الْعَدَدَ، وَامْلاْ أَفْئِدَتَهُمُ الرُّعْبَ، وَاقْبِضْ  أَيْـدِيَهُمْ* 
*عَنِ  البَسْطِ، وَاخْـزِمْ أَلْسِنَتَهُمْ عَنِ النُّطْقِ، وَشَرِّدْ بهِمْ مَنْ  خَلْفَهُمْ، وَنَكِّلْ بِهِمْ مَنْ وَرَاءَهُمْ،* 
*وَاقْـطَعْ  بِخِزْيِهِمْ أَطْمَـاعَ مَنْ بَعْدَهُمْ. أللَّهُمَّ عَقِّمْ أَرْحَامَ  نِسَائِهِمْ، وَيَبِّسْ أَصْلاَبَ رِجَالِهِمْ،* 
*وَاقْطَعْ  نَسْلَ دَوَابِّهِمْ وَأَنْعَامِهِمْ، لاَ تَأذَنْ  لِسَمَائِهِمْ فِي قَطْر وَلاَ  لارْضِهِمْ فِي نَبَات. أللَّهُمَّ وَقَوِّ* 
*بِذَلِكَ  مِحَالَّ أَهْلِ الإسْلاَمِ ، وَحَصِّنْ بِهِ دِيَارَهُمْ ، وَثَمِّرْ بِـهِ  أَمْوَالَهُمْ ، وَفَرِّغْهُمْ عَنْ* 
*مُحَارَبَتِهِمْ لِعِبَادَتِكَ وَعَنْ مُنَابَذَتِهِمْ للْخَلْوَةِ  بِكَ، حَتَّى لا يُعْبَدَ فِي بِقَاعِ الارْضِ غَيْرُكَ وَلاَ *  
*تُعَفَّرَ  لاَِحَد مِنْهُمْ جَبْهَةٌ دُونَكَ. أللَّهُمَّ اغزُ بِكُلِّ نَـاحِيَـة مِنَ  الْمُسْلِمِينَ عَلَى مَنْ بِـإزَائِهِمْ*  
*مِنَ  الْمُشْرِكِينَ، وَأَمْدِدْهُمْ بِمَلائِكَة مِنْ عِنْدِكَ مُرْدِفِينَ حَتَّى  يَكْشِفُـوهُمْ إلَى مُنْقَطَعِ التُّـرابِ* 
*قَتْـلاً  فِي أَرْضِكَ وَأَسْراً أَوْ يُقِرُّوا بِأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ اللهُ الَّذِي لاَ إلهَ  إلاَّ أَنْتَ وَحْدَكَ لاَ شَرِيكَ لَكَ**.*
*أللَّهُمَّ  وَاعْمُمْ بِذَلِكَ أَعْدَاءَكَ فِي أَقْطَارِ الْبِلاَدِ  مِنَ الْهِنْدِ  وَالرُّومِ وَالتُّـرْكِ وَالْخَزَرِ وَالْحَبَشِ* 
*وَالنُّـوبَةِ وَالـزِّنْج والسَّقَالِبَةِ وَالدَّيَالِمَةِ وَسَائِرِ   أُمَمِ الشِّرْكِ الَّذِي تَخْفَى أَسْمَاؤُهُمْ  وَصِفاتُهُمْ،* 
*وَقَدْ  أَحْصَيْتَهُمْ بِمَعْرِفَتِكَ، وَأَشْرَفْتَ عَلَيْهِمْ  بِقُدْرَتِكَ**.* *أللَّهُمَّ  اشْغَلِ الْمُشْرِكِينَ بِالمُشْرِكِينَ عَنْ*
*تَنَاوُلِ  أَطْرَافِ الْمُسْلِمِينَ، وَخُذْهُمْ بِـالنَّقْصِ عَنْ تَنَقُّصِهِمْ،  وَثَبِّطْهُمْ بِـالْفُـرْقَـةِ عَنِ* 
*الاحْتِشَادِ عَلَيْهِمْ. أللَّهُمَّ أَخْلِ قُلُوبَهُمْ مِنَ   الأَمَنَـةِ وَأَبْدَانَهُمْ مِنَ الْقُوَّةِ وَأَذْهِلْ قُلُوبَهُمْ  عَنِ* 
*الاحْتِيَالِ وَأَوْهِنْ أَرْكَانَهُمْ عَنْ مُنَازَلَةِ الرِّجَالِ   وَجَبِّنْهُمْ عَنْ مُقَارَعَةِ الأَبْطَالِ، وَابْعَثْ  عَلَيْهِمْ* 
*جُنْداً  مِنْ مَلاَئِكَتِكَ بِبَأس مِنْ بَأْسِكَ كَفِعْلِكَ يَوْمَ  بَدْر تَقْطَعُ بِهِ  دَابِرَهُمْ وَتَحْصُدُ بِهِ شَوْكَتَهُمْ،* 
*وَتُفَرِّقُ بهِ عَدَدَهُمْ. اللَّهُمَّ وَامْزُجْ مِيَاهَهُمْ   بِالْوَبَاءِ وَأطْعِمَتَهُمْ بِالأَدْوَاءِ وَارْمِ بِلاَدَهُمْ   بِالْخُسُوفِ* 
*وَأَلِـحَّ  عَلَيْهَا بِـالْقُذُوفِ وَافْـرَعْهَا بِالْمُحُولِ. وَاجْعَلْ مِيَرَهُمْ فِي  أَحَصِّ أَرْضِكَ وَأَبْعَـدِهَا* 
*عَنْهُمْ،  وَامْنَـعْ حُصُونَهَا مِنْهُمْ، أَصِبْهُمْ بِالْجُوعِ الْمُقِيمِ وَالسُّقْمِ  الالِيمِ. أللَّهُمَّ وَأَيُّمَا غَاز*  
*غَزَاهُمْ  مِنْ أَهْلِ مِلَّتِكَ أَوْ مُجَاهِد جَاهَدَهُمْ مِنْ أَتْبَاعِ سُنَّتِكَ  لِيَكُونَ دِينُكَ الاعْلَى وَحِزْبُكَ* 
*الأقوَى  وَحَظُّكَ الأوْفَى فَلَقِّهِ الْيُسْرَ، وَهَيِّئْ لَهُ الأمْرَ، وَتَوَلَّهُ  بِالنُّجْحِ، وَتَخَيَّرْ لَهُ الأصْحَابَ،* 
*وَاسْتَقْوِ لَهُ الظَّهْرَ، وَأَسْبِغْ عَلَيْهِ فِي النَّفَقَةِ  وَمَتِّعْهُ بِالنَّشَاطِ، وَأَطْفِ عَنْهُ حَرَارَةَ  الشَّوْقِ،* 
*وَأَجِرْهُ  مِنْ غَمِّ الْوَحْشَةِ، وَأَنْسِهِ ذِكْرَ الاهْلِ  وَالْوَلَدِ وَأَثُرْ لَهُ  حُسْنَ النِّيَّةِ وَتَوَلَّه بِالْعَافِيَةِ،* 
*وَأَصْحِبْهُ السَّلاَمَةَ، وَأَعْفِهِ مِنَ الْجُبْنِ، وَأَلْهِمْهُ   الْجُرْأَةَ وَارْزُقْهُ الشِّدَّةَ وَأَيِّدْهُ بِالنُّصْرَةِ،   وَعَلِّمْهُ* 
*السِّيَرَ  وَالسُّنَنَ، وَسَدِّدْهُ فِي الْحُكْمِ، وَاعْزِلْ عَنْهُ الرِّياءَ، وخَلِّصْهُ  مِنَ السُّمْعَةِ وَاجْعَلْ فِكْرَهُ* 
*وَذِكْرَهُ  وَظَعْنَهُ وَإقَامَتَهُ فِيْكَ وَلَكَ، فَإذا صَافَّ  عَدُوَّكَ وَعَدُوَّهُ  فَقَلِّلْهُمْ فِي عَيْنِهِ وَصَغِّرْ شَأنَهُمْ* 
*فِي  قَلْبِهِ وَأَدِلْ لَهُ مِنْهُـمْ وَلاَ تُدِلْهُمْ مِنْهُ فَإنْ  خَتَمْتَ لَهُ  بِالسَّعَادَةِ وَقَضَيْتَ لَهُ بِالشَّهَادَةِ فَبَعْدَ*  
*أَنْ  يَجْتَاحَ عَدُوَّكَ بِالْقَتْلِ وَبَعْدَ أنْ يَجْهَدَ بِهِمُ الأسْرُ وَبَعْدَ أن  تَأمَنَ أطرَافُ المُسْلِمِينَ وَبَعْدَ*  
*أَنْ  يُوَلِّيَ عَدُوُّكَ مُدْبِرِينَ. أللَّهُمَّ وَأَيُّمَا مُسْلِم  خَلَفَ غَازِياً  أَوْ مُرَابِطاً فِي دَارِهِ أَوْ تَعَهَّدَ خَالِفِيْهِ* 
*فِيْ  غَيْبَتِهِ، أَوْ أَعَانَهُ بِطَائِفَة مِنْ مَالِهِ، أَوْ  أَمَدَّهُ بِعِتَاد،  أَوْ شَحَذَهُ عَلَى جِهَاد، أَوْ أَتْبَعَهُ فِي* 
*وَجْهِهِ  دَعْوَةً، أَوْ رَعَى لَهُ مِنْ وَرَآئِهِ حُرْمَةً. فَأَجْرِ لَهُ مِثْلَ أَجْرِهِ  وَزْناً بِوَزْن وَمِثْلاً بِمِثْل* 
*وَعَوِّضْهُ مِنْ فِعْلِهِ عِوَضاً حَاضِراً يَتَعَجَّلُ بِهِ نَفْعَ  مَا قَدَّمَ، وَسُرُورَ مَا أَتَى به، إلَى أَنْ*  
*يَنْتَهِيَ  بِهِ الْوَقْتُ إلَى مَا أَجْرَيْتَ لَـهُ مِنْ فَضْلِكَ، وَأَعْدَدْتَ لَهُ مِنْ  كَرَامَتِكَ. أللَّهُمَّ وَأَيُّمَا*  
*مُسْلِم  أَهَمَّهُ أَمْرُ الإِسْلاَمِ وَأَحْزَنَهُ تَحَزُّبُ أَهْلِ ألشِّرْكِ عَلَيْهِمْ  فَنَوَى غَزْواً أَوْ هَمَّ بِجهَـاد*  
*فَقَعَدَ  بِـهِ ضَعْفٌ أَوْ أَبطَأَتْ بِهِ فَاقَةٌ، أَوْ أَخَّرَهُ عَنْهُ حَادِثٌ، أَوْ  عَرَضَ لَهُ دُونَ إرَادَتِهِ*  
*مَانِعٌ،  فَاكْتُبِ اسْمَـهُ فِي الْعَابِدِينَ وَأوْجبْ لَهُ ثَوَابَ الْمُجَاهِدِينَ  وَاجْعَلْهُ فِي نِظَامِ الشُّهَدَاءِ* 
*وَالصَّالِحِينَ . أللَّهُمَّ صَـلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّد عَبْدِكَ  وَرَسُولِكَ وَآلِ مُحَمَّد صَلاَةً عَالِيَةً عَلَى* 
*الصَّلَوَاتِ مُشْرِفَةً فَوْقَ التَّحِيَّاتِ، صَلاَةً لاَ يَنْتَهِي  أَمَدُهَا وَلا يَنْقَطِعُ عَدَدُهَا كَأَتَمِّ مَـا مَضَى* 
*مِنْ  صَلَوَاتِكَ عَلَى أَحَد مِنْ أَوْلِيـائِكَ، إنَّـكَ الْمَنَّانُ  الْحَمِيدُ  الْمُبْدِئُ الْمُعِيدُ الفَعَّالُ لِمَا تُرِيْدُ**.*

----------

